# First time kayak in the Gulf with JD7.62



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Saturday was my first time kayak fishing in the gulf. Amazing day I'm definitely coming back. If anyone wants to have a good time and catch fish JD7.62 is the man he's on this forum just hit him up he did a great job this weekend, awesome dude. We headed out about 6:30 in the morning for bait and the pix will tell the rest. Thanks JD7.62 for a great trip


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

!!!


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

...


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

...


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

...


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks good! nice job catching!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn! Thats a huge hardtail.. good job man


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Will, I had a blast! You and the wife did EXCELLENT out there and to be honest we covered more miles then I usually do with newbies!

I hope to see you during snapper season and again when those flounder get thick!

Oh and so everyone knows, I-Salt's wife had an AJ on a bubble rig! Unfortunately the fish broke the leader before it was landed but we werent expecting an AJ to eat a bubble rig!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome. !!! thanks x the report I salt.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks guys can't wait to do it again & JD you know I'll be there again snapper season


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

x-sweet


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

sounds awesome. Always good to get a buddy for the first few times. Good Job!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I have to ask. Whats a bubble rig?


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey man, if you want to fish up in ATL, hit me up. You seem a lot like me, in that you head to the gulf for pelagics quite a few times each year. Beyond that, I'm guessing you chase stripers up here? If so, let me know. I fish Lanier/Toona/carters regularly for stripers.


----------



## I-Salt (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I chase stripers year round I'm usually fishing Lanier or down at Morgan falls. Pm me with ur contact


----------

